# Catnip the Cat - Knit



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

This pattern includes directions for Catnip, (knitted flat, feet, legs, body and head in one piece) and assembled. I have included a detailed step by step assembly guide full of photos, hints and tips to help you create the sweetest of kittens.

There is a tiny amount of colour work or intarsia in the face patch, but I have explained it in the directions and also included a Youtube link that will help you. The tummy patch has two options included in the pattern, one intarsia and the other to knit a separate patch and sew on after Catnip has been stuffed, just in case you are not comfortable with intarsia.

Price: £3.50/$5.50

Available: http://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/236020995/catnip-the-cat?ref=shop_home_active_1

More information and photos here: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/catnip-the-cat


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Awww, he's very cute :-D :-D


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

The nose and ears are perfect now. You've done it AGAIN!!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Pat! Your pattern is another winner you really are one very talented designer. :thumbup: Thank you so very much.
Your "Aristocat" is perfect.Have already got my yarn bought it when i saw the first one.Sit back Dear Pat and take in all the applause you will recieve. :-D x


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I just love her or him, so adorable!!!! More little critters I just MUST make!!!!! Thank you Gypsycream!!!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

What a wonderful & sweet kitty! :thumbup:


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Aww thank you


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

awwww really sweet and cuddlyxx


----------



## lafranciskar (Jan 18, 2012)

Love all your Catnips! They are the cutest knitted cats/kittens I've seen. Your patterns are the absolute best!!


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> This pattern includes directions for Catnip, (knitted flat, feet, legs, body and head in one piece) and assembled. I have included a detailed step by step assembly guide full of photos, hints and tips to help you create the sweetest of kittens.
> 
> There is a tiny amount of colour work or intarsia in the face patch, but I have explained it in the directions and also included a Youtube link that will help you. The tummy patch has two options included in the pattern, one intarsia and the other to knit a separate patch and sew on after Catnip has been stuffed, just in case you are not comfortable with intarsia.
> 
> ...


Awwww this darling Catnip has finally been born. He is purrrrrfect now. I love his little ears and button nose and the lovely pads on his toes. Well done to you lovely lady. Thank you so much for this pattern.x


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

You are so talented. Your designs are happy designs.


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

OMGosh!!! You've gone and done it again, Pat!!! Catnip is just the sweetest kitty cat and I can't wait to get him on my needles because I know he'll be as much to knit as your other designs are. He's perfect! I know he gave you fits, but in the end, he turned out gorgeous. Well done!!!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you  Yes he gave me fits Donna, but got the look I wanted in the end, thanks to the suggestions of the lovely KP'ers.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi Pat, I love seeing all your beautiful creations. As always, you did an adorable and creative job!
 :thumbup:


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Another wonderful design, Pat! You never cease to amaze us! 

This little Catnip kitten is too sweet and I hope to create one soon!


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

And to think I almost turned the computer off without looking! I would have not seen Catnip until tomorrow!! I think they are all just as cute as cute can be. You have truly put a lot of time and effort into this Kitty and it shows! He is purrrrfect and adorable. Seems I can use any of my yarns to make this Sir Catnip and he will still be just as delicious as can be. Thank you so very much for giving us another wonderful pattern.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Just love the adorable "cats' family" picture! Very cute!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful cats!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you  

Blackat if I could create a kitty like the one in your Avatar I would be so pleased lol!

Yes Donnie you can use about any yarn you like, cats do of course come in all shapes and sizes


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> Thank you
> 
> Blackat if I could create a kitty like the one in your Avatar I would be so pleased lol!
> 
> Yes Donnie you can use about any yarn you like, cats do of course come in all shapes and sizes


Mmmm my Avatar is Harry the Cat who has a big tummy! I shall have to allow more stitches around that section plus yarn and stuffing! Lol!!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

What a lovely family. You can almost hear them purr.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

They are sweet


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Purrfect! Can't wait to start. I've been stockpiling yarn since I saw your first one a while back.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very sweet pattern.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Lovely - I'll be doing this one sometime :thumbup:


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Wonderful, Pat, just wonderful! Such a sweet face! :-D


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Just ordered 5 pair of green 18mm cats eyes here:

https://www.etsy.com/listing/219187640/5-pairs-cat-safety-eyes-3-color-and-4?ref=market

Update: I think I bought the last set, however there are many many other shops on line that sell the same thing.


----------



## Harmonysunrise (Jan 12, 2013)

Pat, this is just TOO Cute! I love it. Another Wonderful creation. :thumbup:


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

OOOOOHHHHHH the little kitten is ssssssooooooooooooo cute!


----------



## lovewrens (Jul 16, 2012)

As a cat lover, I must have this! Since its knitted flat, I believe it is one I can do! Thank you so much!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

OH! Sush a sweetie


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

My dear friend: You have done it again and I am sure all the cat lovers and the Gypsycream design followers will agree with me when I say : It may have given you a hard time to get the right look, but in the end you were definitely successful.. Congratulations and I hope it does as well for you as all your other designs have done.. Hugs wendy


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

I am chuckling. I was thinking, ohhhhh, nooooo! How cute are they! The kitties are too cute! They put a smile on my face. ;0)


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your lovely comments, Catnip certainly played me up lol!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

You are so clever Pat...congrats on this one also.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

ADORABLE! he looks like my cat Tom. Thanks for the great pattern!


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> Thank you everyone for your lovely comments, Catnip certainly played me up lol!


The best things always come to those who wait my dear friend and this kitten kept us waiting for his birth. 
I still have a couple of little heads from the first try-out of the pattern, which I adored, btw and didn't see anything wrong with him. But when I now look at the final kitties, and I know how much effort it has taken you to achieve purrrrrfection, I now see the sweetest little kitten ever. You were never happy and fiddled around until this Catnip was born and I'm so proud of you for keeping at it. I love him Pat, so thank you.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

So pretty and life like - great job.


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Adorable, Pat, as are all your glorious patterns. Well done!!


Hugs Leanna x


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Catnip has turned out really well despite the difficult pregnancy.

I'm going to become a granny for the first time in December and am thinking how a collection of your various animals could be fun to keep here for our grandchild. Cuddly at first and then great for imaginative play later. Wouldn't all need to be done at once and should last much longer than clothes which they will grow out of.


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

darowil said:


> Catnip has turned out really well despite the difficult pregnancy.
> 
> I'm going to become a granny for the first time in December and am thinking how a collection of your various animals could be fun to keep here for our grandchild. Cuddly at first and then great for imaginative play later. Wouldn't all need to be done at once and should last much longer than clothes which they will grow out of.


Great idea and Pat's patterns are just the best written patterns, as you know.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Leanna x


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

leannab said:


> Great idea and Pat's patterns are just the best written patterns, as you know.
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Leanna x


Been looking at the patterns and thinking maybe the small ones- might be a more suitable size to play with. I already have a panda so at least one big one. And an echinda that is 'one of Pats'. I was stuffing the pandas head and laughing at it as it looked like an echidna. So after I squished and squashed it into a better shape I knitted just a head and stuffed it into an echinda shape. Or as Pat saw it a hedgehog.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

chris kelly said:


> The best things always come to those who wait my dear friend and this kitten kept us waiting for his birth.
> I still have a couple of little heads from the first try-out of the pattern, which I adored, btw and didn't see anything wrong with him. But when I now look at the final kitties, and I know how much effort it has taken you to achieve purrrrrfection, I now see the sweetest little kitten ever. You were never happy and fiddled around until this Catnip was born and I'm so proud of you for keeping at it. I love him Pat, so thank you.


With yours and Karen's patience we got there Chris  Can't thank you enough!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

darowil said:


> Been looking at the patterns and thinking maybe the small ones- might be a more suitable size to play with. I already have a panda so at least one big one. And an echinda that is 'one of Pats'. I was stuffing the pandas head and laughing at it as it looked like an echidna. So after I squished and squashed it into a better shape I knitted just a head and stuffed it into an echinda shape. Or as Pat saw it a hedgehog.


Congratulations on your expected grandchild, how lovely for you. Having two grandchildren I know just what joy they are. Going to have to google echinda, new one to me lol!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> Congratulations on your expected grandchild, how lovely for you. Having two grandchildren I know just what joy they are. Going to have to google echinda, new one to me lol!


Goggle echinda by all means. They are one of only two egg laying mammels in the world (the other one is the platypus which is even more amazing).
Here you go-just saw this fellow once out walking near a beach. Poor thing I followed him for a while to get some shoots. This looks the best from the small views I had.


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

Pat, This little Catnip kitten is so cute. Your talents of designing such an easy pattern for all just amazes me but, you always manage to do it every time. I can't wait to start Catnip. I really love the look that you achieved on the face.. its just Purrrrrfect. Another Wonderful design by our sweet Pat aka Gypsycream.


----------



## janie48 (May 18, 2011)

Pat, these are adoreable, I knew you could do it.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

You've done it again, Pat! Each one gets cuter, if that's even possible.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you for the photo of an echinda, have to admit I've never heard of them before 

Many thank yous for your lovely comments


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> Thank you for the photo of an echinda, have to admit I've never heard of them before
> 
> Many thank yous for your lovely comments


There you go Pat!!! Where's your list? I can just see him in James Brett's faux fur. In fact 'm using that fur on my #2 Catnip at the moment. #1 has just arrived in the Pictures section. Lol.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

chris kelly said:


> There you go Pat!!! Where's your list? I can just see him in James Brett's faux fur. In fact 'm using that fur on my #2 Catnip at the moment. #1 has just arrived in the Pictures section. Lol.


Off to have a look see!!


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> Off to have a look see!!


Heehee, she's just as cheeky as your kittens, Pat, but my Puddy-Tat needs siblings to frolic with, so..... off to my needles.


----------

